# Struts vs JSF ?



## nimo22 (15. Apr 2008)

Wieso benötige ich denn Struts, wenn ich JSF habe??

Wo soll ich mich denn jetzt einlernen? (Wann) Lohnt es sich, beides einzusetzen?

dank vorab

gru


----------



## e9926044 (16. Apr 2008)

Natürlich lohnt es sich in beide Einzulernen, 
Struts gibt es schon länger als JSF,
Meiner Meinung nach sind JSF leichter zu händeln, da es bei den JSF nur einen Controller gibt, bei den Struts gibt es neben den Action noch einiges mehr, was man beachten muss,

Wenn Du die in JSF einliest kommt sowieso immer ein Verweis in Richtung Struts und daher ist es Sinnvoll wenn Du gleich beides lernst,


----------



## ms (16. Apr 2008)

nimo22 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso benötige ich denn Struts, wenn ich JSF habe??


Struts ist ein eigenständiges Framework und eine JSF-Implementierung ebenfalls.
Die beiden haben keine Abhängigkeiten zueinander.

ms


----------



## nimo22 (16. Apr 2008)

Struts konzentrierts sich ja im Wesentlichen auf ne striktere Einhaltung des MVC-Pattern als JSF..benötigt jedoch weit aus mehr (unnötigen) Overhead..

Der Vergleich unter www.doubleslash.de/de/Download/AKT_javaserverfaces_vs_struts.pdf

sagt irgendwie, dass JSF besser sei..

Was kann ich denn mit Struts, was ich mit JSF nicht kann??

(Ist mit JSF auch URL-Rewriting wie bei Struts möglich?)


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2008)

> Struts konzentrierts sich ja im Wesentlichen auf ne striktere Einhaltung des MVC-Pattern als JSF


Nö.

Beide Frameworks konzentrieren sich "nur" auf den V und den C Teil von MVC 

Allerdings gibt es bei JSF einen Controller pro  View, nicht so fein granular wie bei struts, dafür abstrakter.


----------



## Jockel (16. Apr 2008)

Zu diesem Thema lesenswert: http://struts.apache.org/2.x/docs/what-are-the-fundamental-differences-between-struts-and-jsf.html


----------



## robertpic71 (16. Apr 2008)

Hier noch ein Vergleich aus dem Java Magazin: www.zkoss.org/doc/ext/ZKStrutsJSFPrintedVersionJM1007.pdf

Ich hoste auch die lauffähigen (einfachen) Beispiele und Sourcen und habe etwas "Lines of Code" Statistik darüber gemacht: 
Examples (ignoriere einfach den ZK Teil)

Ich habe mich erst gar nicht mit Struts beschäftigt da mir bei den IBM Schulungen massiv davon abgeraten wurde (der Vortragende hatte mehrjährige Erfahrung mit beiden Frameworks). Da kann aber auch Firmenpolitik dahinterstecken.

Hauptunterschied ist wohl, dass JSF komponentenoriertiert arbeitet - was Desktopprogrammierern entgegenkommen dürfte. Vom Einarbeitungsaufwand sind wohl beide nicht ganz ohne.

/Robert


----------



## maki (16. Apr 2008)

IMHO ist struts einfacher zu erlernen, aber umständlicher zu nutzen.
Mit struts muss man viele Dinge "zu Fuss" machen, auch programmiert man damit viel näher an HTML als mit JSF, näher als einem manchmal lieb sein kann, vor allem in großen Projekten.


----------

